# Anybody else have this problem?



## omegasniper86 (Feb 15, 2007)

bought a new lowrance 522 gps/sonar internal antenna on 3/24/07 at bass pro shops. Already had color go out. Bass pro said someone else had the same problem a few days earlier. They let me swap my defective unit out with a new one. Trying to call lowrance as I type but of course im on hold! FOR THE PRICE I PAID FOR IT IM NOT VERY HAPPY!!


----------



## hitechman (Feb 25, 2002)

owned a Lowrance, but *I have never heard many complaints about them either*--most that own them have nothing but praisde for them. Maybe you just got a lemon.

I guess I don't understand your complaint if you got the defective one replaced, unlesss it is doing the same thing, and why are you calling Lowrance if the unit you have is working?

Steve


----------



## omegasniper86 (Feb 15, 2007)

well i guess my complaint is if i had went by my lowrance manual and called the service department to have it fixed. Who knows how long they would of had my unit and i could have kissed my fishing good buy for a while. I feel very lucky that bps even swapped out my unit for a new one. I had owned it for a month and a half. My stomach was in a knot thinking about sending it to lowrance and waiting to get it back. Which by the way I was calling them to find out if they are haveing the same problem on other units . I sat on hold for a half hour today, and never did get threw. So hopefully i just got very unlucky and i wont have anymore problems.


----------



## hitechman (Feb 25, 2002)

realize you had had it so long--that was nice of them to replace it for you.

I wasn't trying to criticize you, just seemed like you got your problem solved where it didn't cost you any time (well, not too much anyhow).

I think all of the electronics manufactures hire 1-2 customer service reps and we have all had to hold (until hell froze over and then thawede again).

I have never seen the problem you described posted in the GPS or fishing forums here, so I would guess it is not too common of a problem--hopefully.

Thanks for the explanation--it makes sense now.

Good Luck

Steve


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

is the worst day to call , as most manuf. are closed on W/E and then MOST calls come in on Monday!
BPS sure did treat you well!
(Lowrance) Often they turn a replacement around in 3 days or less and transit time via UPS or FedEx usually.
I bought the extended warranty on my '332c and recommend anyone else do it too.



 Robert


----------



## res (Nov 22, 2006)

I have a mt3000 gps on my boat that I bought used of course last year. That is my only experience with Lowarance products. I had downloaded some things for the GPS including some up grade software from the internet. I loaded it to the unit and it did not go like the Lowrance site said it would. I called in mid week and I will admit, it took me 15 minutes plus to get through. Once through though, the guy was on the phone with me for about 20 minutes and he had me calling up all kinds of codes, changing things, and sure enough helped me get it working. It is cool that BPS took care of you like that. I can't speak for the unit you purchased, but in my limited experience, they certainly take care of their customers once you get through. Rick


----------



## omegasniper86 (Feb 15, 2007)

yeah i agree sfw monday probably wasnt the best day to call. I never did get through i tried twice that day and waited 30min both times. I havent had any other problems with my new unit and by the way the navonics chip is pretty awesome if only the gas prices werent so high i could afford to fish the big water and use it:lol: until then ill catch my walleyes closer to home. Also it sounds like nobody has any complaints about lowrance service good to know in the future.


----------

